# WARNING ABOUT more-stuff // acekard.ca



## samljer (Jan 11, 2014)

Ordered on the 27th

ignored for many emails.

Replied to me, very belligerent, militant and argumentative.

Tracking # shows mailed to me on the 7th

Originating country is United Arab Emirates. ( AEDXBA )

2014/01/07 18:57 AEDXBA,Unit Arab Emr International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 
 16:32 International item processed in originating country 
 11:11 CA,Unit Arab Emr International item mailed in originating country
Calling MasterCard.

avoid these con-artists.

If I wanted to get from overseas I wouldnt have paid a premium local price
and ordered from China - to be honest im not sure its even going to arrive.
Will be returning item if and when it arrives through non-acceptance return to sender.


----------



## samljer (Jan 11, 2014)

Also want to add these guys are listed on Gateway website.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 11, 2014)

samljer said:


> Ordered on the 27th
> 
> ignored for many emails.
> 
> ...


 
You should post this in Shop Discussions here, and as far as Canadian Shops I heard ModChipsDirect (or it's ModChipCentral) are rather decent for Canadians. 

http://gbatemp.net/forums/shop-discussions.210/


----------



## aXXo (Jan 11, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> You should post this in Shop Discussions here, and as far as Canadian Shops I heard ModChipsDirect (or it's ModChipCentral) are rather decent for Canadians.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/forums/shop-discussions.210/


I used ModChipCentral to get my card and I live in the US. The only downside is that they only take Visa, either credit/debit or giftcard, for payment. Other then that, it got here in the standard 3-5 business days.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 11, 2014)

aXXo said:


> I used ModChipCentral to get my card and I live in the US. The only downside is that they only take Visa, either credit/debit or giftcard, for payment. Other then that, it got here in the standard 3-5 business days.


 

I would honestly rather take Visa over Paypal for transactions like that. In the case that the transaction goes south, it's a lot easier to recoup the funds that way.


----------



## samljer (Jan 11, 2014)

i dont use visa or paypal, just mastercard, wonder if they take that.


----------



## samljer (Jan 11, 2014)

K, ive reposted the entire post cut and paste into that shop discussions directory.
Ive also notified gateway they dont ship from canada
although i dont expect much from them.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Jan 11, 2014)

I have not ordered form this company and while part of the blame is on them for not outright advertising they ship internationally, I feel like you should have informed yourself more as a consumer.

Just to experiment I added a gateway to my cart and went to check out, it clearly says "8-21 days" as the shipping time... Did you just miss that? I feel like it is a bit unfair to claim they are scamming you... they told you exactly how long it could take.


----------



## samljer (Jan 11, 2014)

JonnyMohawk said:


> I have not ordered form this company and while part of the blame is on them for not outright advertising they ship internationally, I feel like you should have informed yourself more as a consumer.
> 
> Just to experiment I added a gateway to my cart and went to check out, it clearly says "8-21 days" as the shipping time... Did you just miss that? I feel like it is a bit unfair to claim they are scamming you... they told you exactly how long it could take.


 
Let me set you straight then

for me it said 8-15 (and its been longer)

I paid provincial taxes they wont have to claim, and will have to pay import fees.



8-15 days is what they say, but so does amazon.
their postal code is very close to me and would have taken 3 days if mailed on time

if it was in canada, it simply wouldnt take that long.

they advertise as canadian; it was a lie

and for the record its been,

and for the record, i did do my homework, 1 of the threads about it is even on here somewhere.

nowhere is it ok to do what they did.


----------



## IronClouds (Jan 12, 2014)

I honestly think you're blowing this way out of proportion. You're most likely still going to get it. Today is the 15th day. You act as if it's been a week later than they said it'd be. And if, hypothetically, it _did_ say 8-21 days, you've still got a week to go. I'd suggest you calm down, wait, see what happens, and if things don't turn out well, try going about it in a more mature way.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 12, 2014)

Most shipping estimates are very broad for a reason and delays happen in transit. Take a deep breath, calm down, and be patient. Typical turnaround is like three weeks (21 days) and most flash cart dealers ship out of China too (key word MOST dealers). If it's been longer than a month, you can complain, yes, but fifteen days in is a bit early.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Jan 12, 2014)

samljer said:


> Let me set you straight then
> 
> for me it said 8-15 (and its been longer)
> 
> ...


 


You said you ordered the 27th? Even if it did say 8-15 that is *business days*, Monday-Friday... Also you ordered on a Friday so it is likely they didn't even start processing the order until the following Monday. This isn't even taking the new year holidays into consideration.


Look, as I said previously I have no experience with that company but I think you are being unfair with the whole "they are scamming me" routine. I understand it sucks having to wait but the information on how long it was going to take to arrive was right there on the checkout page.


In the future just make sure you order from places that are verified to ship locally like ModChipCentral.


Also you should quit calling this a scam because it undermines the victims of real scammers who had their money stolen or their items never actually shipped out. Having to wait a few weeks for your gateway doesn't qualify.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 12, 2014)

At very worst it is misleading, but not exactly scamming, if you never receive the card, fair enough but i doubt they just show one time frame for some and a completely different one for others,

At this point even if you do order elsewhere this one will probably be with you first, just chalk it down to experience, do you research *before* ordering, many sites claim to be from one country but ship from another, especially with flashcards, it's only a con if they don't provide what they say they will, until it's past the shopping timeframe stated on their site it's at worst false advertising, still not good but not uncommon even with major brands


----------

